
Helping America’s startups grow - shawndumas
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/helping-americas-startups-grow.html?m=1
======
donofrip
I can't imagine how the economist came up with the calculation that every $1
spent will generate $2 in revenue. This is an outrageous claim. How long does
that relationship last? Out to the millions of dollars spent? Why doesn't
ConEd invest some dollars here?

Advertising, and especially online advertising, only makes sense for some
industries (not utilities for example) and only for certain types of
businesses within those industries.

I hope this venture is out to really help entrepreneurs and not just looking
to steal the very valuable and very small amount of capital that these young
companies have.

Caveat emptor.

